# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Should I buy a black car?

## FR33DDAWG

Hi all,
Currently looking to upgrade my car. As of now, I have a silver one which I wash weekly. I do enjoy spending time polishing and waxing it every few months, however, with silver, there is no real satisfaction after all the work. It does look better, but this improvement is somewhat minor.
I was thinking of getting a black car as my next one. I know they're higher maintenance but I would wash it weekly and wax it every few months or so. Personally, I just think that black cars look stunning.




Also, I'm not a professional detailer, rather just an amateur that enjoys cleaning my car. So, the polishing and waxing I do is all by hand, not machine..

However, I'd like to hear from people that own or have owned black cars in the past. What are your thoughts and did you guys regret getting a black car?
Thanks

----------


## mimbo

If anyone did not know, vincheker helps you check for errors in your car, namely engine, spark plugs, suspension, electronics and so on. I use it from Vinchain and you can also see the vinchain report on the vehicle. Always check your car for breakdowns!

----------


## aricjoshua

Having a private car to travel would be great!

----------

